# What is your graphics card ?



## CosmicwolF (Mar 20, 2019)

So what is your graphics card in your pc or are you planning on upgrading ? 
right now i have a Nvidia RTX 2060 :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 20, 2019)

AMD Gigabyte Radeon HD 390X Gaming 8GB. It's getting old tho, and I intend to get a completely new rig up and running at some point. Swapping to NVIDIA because I can't play Earth 2150 due to it being buggy, and Earth 2160 being just.. Weird without most of its core graphics missing. :V


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Mar 20, 2019)

1080ti in my desktop rig and a 1060 in my laptop


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 20, 2019)

Geforce 1050ti

I do plan to upgrade eventually, but my main concern is RAM anyway since I don't like having 8gbs of RAM, VR handles well, but minecraft has a heart attack at certain times.
I'll have to see when the graphics cards go down in pricing.


----------



## modfox (Mar 20, 2019)

3dfx Voodoo3 3500


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 20, 2019)

AMD Rx 480 4gb


----------



## SkyeLegs (Mar 21, 2019)

EVGA GTX 960 2GB. Getting a little old, but still does what I want it to do. I may upgrade to the RTX later if the price drops enough, and when more things come out that actually use the features.



modfox said:


> 3dfx Voodoo3 3500


Wow, I bet you can run Half-Life on high settings at full speed with that!


----------



## Furrium (Mar 21, 2019)

GeForce 820 M


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 21, 2019)

EVGA GTX 770 SC


----------



## BunBunArt (Mar 21, 2019)

*Nvidia GeForce GTX 970* will need a PC upgrade someday, it's already suffering with the huge canvas I need to work for drawing 8(


----------



## 1234554321 (Mar 21, 2019)

Nvidia 970


----------



## real time strategist (Mar 21, 2019)

gtx 1060 6gb


----------



## rekcerW (Mar 25, 2019)

tnt2..lol

1060 in a blade pro, soon to be a 2080 max-q when i can write it off... maybe something different if razer launches something better in their 17" lineup beforehand... laptops are way more better than desktops imo


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 25, 2019)

GTX 1050Ti SFF.
If I wanna upgrade, I either have to wait for another small form card to come out or get a bigger case, but I like small form machines, so.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 25, 2019)

Mali-G72.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 25, 2019)

NVIDIA GeForce GT 640


----------



## GlitterFog (Mar 25, 2019)

My beloved GTX 1080 ti. Too bad I'm so preoccupied putting my studying off, I don't even actually play on this thing.
I'll get right back into gaming when it gets old, I'm sure. I just love making things hard for myself!


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 25, 2019)

Nvidia gefore 940m aka it ain't pretty c:


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 31, 2019)

Gaming laptop with Nvidia GTX 1050 4gb.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 2, 2019)

My GTX 1660 Ti arrived today. I bought it because I like products with stupid names


----------



## Littlefoot505 (Apr 7, 2019)

I have a fucking Intel HD620 integrated POS, such is the life of a broke college student.


----------



## Simo (Apr 7, 2019)

Odd, I have no idea. But it must have something, since I can see graphics : P


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 7, 2019)

1080 TI.

Given I was running off a 770 for about three or four years prior... I was done compromising.  Good thing too because I meet VR requirements right now.


----------



## Ayecon (May 15, 2019)

I have an GTX 1080 Ti with 11 GB ^^


----------



## Water Draco (May 15, 2019)

What ever it is it's not very good at video rendering.


----------



## Sarachaga (May 15, 2019)

GTX 1050 Ti :^)


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 15, 2019)

EVGA GTX1070ti


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 15, 2019)

I have no idea! ^_^


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 15, 2019)

I have the Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 in my gaming laptop~


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (May 22, 2019)

Hamster-Power 5000.


----------



## ReillytheFennecFox (Sep 7, 2019)

AMD Radeon HD 7870. A graphics card from 2012 that's starting to show it's age but it still performs relatively well. Can play every new game at medium 1080p at 30 FPS.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 7, 2019)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti - Because I wanted something that can somewhat run Monster Hunter World and a friend said that it should work. It does, this wizardry pleases my greatly.


----------



## XanderBoi (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm running an MSI RX 570 Armor Edition right now. Nothing too special, but it gets the job done and I only paid $90 for it. ^_^


----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 23, 2019)

Trusty old ASUS ROG 1080 TI OG Gaming card


----------



## Anibusvolts (Oct 23, 2019)

A NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980
Built this bad boi 4-5 years ago
*_Slaps roof of case_* "This build can fit_ so much _furry into it!"


----------



## KairanD (Oct 31, 2019)

Desktop: EVGA GTX 1070Ti SC Black Edition.

Laptop: GT 740M 128 bit.



XanderBoi said:


> I'm running an MSI RX 570 Armor Edition right now. Nothing too special, but it gets the job done and I only paid $90 for it. ^_^


I bought a Power Color RX 570 4GB Red Dragon for my sister's PC. It's a fantastic card for the money! Certainly one of the best cost-effective options. It's very poweful for 1080p gaming. I like this card a lot.


----------



## XanderBoi (Oct 31, 2019)

KairanD said:


> Desktop: EVGA GTX 1070Ti SC Black Edition.
> 
> Laptop: GT 740M 128 bit.
> 
> ...


I've had no problems with mine, at all! It has been a great card.


----------



## Nyro46 (Nov 5, 2019)

MSI GeForce GTX 1660


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 9, 2019)

If by graphics cards you mean discrete graphics card, then I've got an ATI Radeon 9200 from a sixteen years old iBook G4.


----------



## SheeraArt (Nov 17, 2019)

GTX 1070 in my desktop pc and in my laptop... Intel HD Graphics


----------



## Purplefuzz (Nov 18, 2019)

GTX 1080Ti


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Nov 18, 2019)

6 potatoes ductaped together with spit, wire, and silly string.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 19, 2019)

Currently looking..._formerly _GTX 580 Hydro (Liquid cooled). Lasted many great years before dying. Now in the market for another...currently limping along on onboard Asus Z-170.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 19, 2019)

GTX 970 (EVGA)
This bad boy has served me well, though I'm thinking of making a new build once I've gained enough funds.

If I upgrade I'm currently eyeing the GTX 1660 Super.


----------



## Joeyyy (Nov 25, 2019)

Radeon Vega 64


----------



## Elon Flow (Dec 14, 2019)

...


----------



## Sairn (Dec 14, 2019)

I've had my RTX 2070 (8 GB), done me pretty solid so far.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Dec 24, 2019)

PH-GTX1650S-O4G


----------

